# Codes and Standards for Telecommunication systems



## mwya (26 أكتوبر 2016)

Codes and Standards for Telecommunication systems

- Fire Alarm System
· The application shall be according to the (Fire Protection Requirements for buildings)
· Detailed design shall follow NFPA 72 (National Fire Alarm Code) and/or the BS 5839 latest edition latest edition
· Fire alarm shall comply with the requirement of the local branch of the general civil defense administration.
· All Fire Alarm devices and equipment shall be UL listed.

- Telecommunications
all applicable local building code, safety, environmental and other requirements will be met In addition to the below listed standards :
· Requirements of the service provider
· ISO/IEC 11801:2002 - Information technology - Generic cabling for customer premises
· ANSI/TIA/EIA 568-B - Commercial Building Telecommunications Cabling Standard, with addendums.
· ANSI/TIA/EIA 569-A - Commercial Building Standard for Telecommunication Pathways and Spaces
· ANSI/TIA/EIA 598-A - Optical Fiber Cable Color Coding
· ANSI/TIA/EIA 606 - Administration Standard for the Telecommunications Infrastructure of Commercial Buildings
· ANSI/TIA/EIA 607 - Commercial Building Grounding and Bonding Requirements for Telecommunications
· ANSI/TIA/EIA-TSB-67 - Transmission Performance Specifications for Field Testing of Twisted Pair Cabling System
· EIA/TIA-526-7 “Optical Power Loss Measurements of Installed Single Mode Fiber Cable Plant
· EIA/TIA-526-14 - Optical Power Loss Measurements of Installed Multimode Fiber Cable Plant
· TIA/EIA-854 Full Duplex Ethernet Specification for 1000Mbps Operating Over Category 6 Balanced Twisted Pair Cabling.
· Institute of Electrical & Electronics Engineers Sixteenth Edition
· IEEE 802.1 - LAN/MAN Bridging and Management.
· IEEE 802.3 - CSMA/CD Access Methods.
· IEEE 802.11 -Wireless LAN’s.
· Building Industry Consulting Service International (BICSI) recommendations.
· Requirements of Civil Defense
The following codes will also be applied to IP-PBX equipment and characteristics:
· ISO International Organization for Standardization
· ITU International Telecommunication Union

- Security Systems
Work shall be performed in accordance with applicable local building code, safety, environmental and other requirements at the commencement of installation. The following list summarizes applicable standards:
· UL 294, UL 1076, ULC
· CE
· FCC – Part 15, Part 68
· NFPA 70, NEC
· IEEE, RS 170 variable standard
· IEEE, NTSC (color camera broadcast)
· PAL (color camera broadcast, Europe)
· CCIR (monochrome standard, Europe)
· Microsoft® Open Database Connectivity (ODBC) interface)
· ISO Software Coding Standards for C++ and C#
· RoHS

- Public Address and Voice Evacuation System
· BS 5839 Part 8: Code for Practice for the design, installation and servicing of voice alarm system
· EN 60849: International Standards Sound System for Emergency Purposes.
· IEC - International Electrical Commission
- IEC 149 Sockets and Accessories for Electronic Plug In Devices
- IEC 268 Sound System Equipment
- IEC 297 Dimensions of Panels and Racks
- IEC 574 Audio-Visual, videoand Television Equipment and System
- IEC 60849Sound System for Emergency Purposes
· NFPA 72: Interfacing with Fire alarm system


----------

